# Shoutcast oder ähnliches mit Passwortschutz



## Andreas Späth (7. August 2006)

Mahlzeit

Da man ja für ein öffentliches Internetradio GEMA Gebühren abdrücken muss, frag ich mich ob es einen Weg gibt ein Internetradio (idealerweise Shoutcast) mit einem Passwort zu versehen, so dass nur mithören kann wer das passwort kennt.

Server und ähm "Musi an Server sende Client" sollten auf Windows laufen, und am besten sollte es zusammen mit Winamp 5.x funktionieren 

Falls es diese Option schon im Standart Shoutcastserver gibt entschuldige ich mich im Vorraus, ich hab im Configfile aber nichts derartiges finden können.

Greetinx Andy


----------



## chmee (8. August 2006)

Wie wäre es, wenn Du die Shoutcast-IP nur per Passwort weitergibst ?
Also IP auf Deinem Server hinterlegen lassen von Shoutcast und
Zugriff auf http://www.dj-teac.de/Stream per PW.

mfg chmee


----------



## Andreas Späth (21. August 2006)

Irgendwie blieb die Benachrichtungsmail für diesen Thread in meinem Spamfilter stecken :suspekt:

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, ich hatte schon vor die IP, die sowieso Dynamisch ist, an ein PHP Script weiterleiten zu lassen, so dass diese nur mit richtigem Passwort weitergegeben wird 

Wobei eine "Shoutcastseitige" Lösung noch besser wäre, immerhin hab ich auch eine DynDNS Domain auf meine IP weitergeschaltet (zwecks Rollenspielservers...).
Wenn also Jemand ganz schlau ist, nimmt er diese Domain anstatt der IP, und umgeht den Passwortschutz.
Zumindest kenn ich im Router keine Funktion einen User der über eine Bestimmte Domain kommt zu blocken.

Aber wenn sich nichts anderes findet, bin ich mit der Lösung auch zufrieden, ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass die Leute die ich mal mithören lasse, das Ganze sowieso nicht verstehen, und garnicht erst auf die Idee kommen die Domain anzugeben


----------

